# Can I Get Feedback (Social Networking Profile)



## GrahamPhisher (Jan 21, 2013)

http://www.modelmayhem.com/1893418

I redid my ModelMayhem profile, lately i've just been using facebook and instagram, so I'm looking for more people to work with, and just wondering if anyone has any feedback on how the page should be setup?


----------

